# A late Sat. Night report



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

And it was late Sat more like Sun Morning when i got started. I got in a couple of hrs before the wind switched and I had to make a move to clamer water. The water looked good and got better as the tide was rising. When the Moon when down it seemed like they charged the beach. Here are the 10 biggest with the biggest being 6.5 I saw a lot 13"-15" fish that I left on the bottom. On the water by 12:30 and on the trailer by 5:00


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing like pulling up on a 6 lb. fish. Great night and report. Are you gigging AL. or FL.?
bamafan611


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great report. Those are some damn nice flounder. Got a freezer full right now so I cant keep anymore. Its sad to throw away those 5 pounders cause I dont have any room.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

AL fish


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Outstanding!!! man those are some big flounder...congrats ....


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

You....my friend.....are the man. Those are some studs. :thumbup:


----------

